# 68 GTO Needs a Tachometer



## John Schutt (Aug 27, 2018)

My '68 doesn't have a factory tach, can a few of you post pics of what you using for a tach and how its mounted?
I can't believe this car is 51 years old and no one put a tach in it.
Thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

John Schutt said:


> My '68 doesn't have a factory tach, can a few of you post pics of what you using for a tach and how its mounted?
> I can't believe this car is 51 years old and no one put a tach in it.
> Thanks


Not much to go on. Are you looking to go factory in-dash, hood mounted, aftermarket on the steering column, in the dash hole for the tach, other?


----------



## John Schutt (Aug 27, 2018)

I wanted to know what others use and of location, manufacturer, diameter.
This is most likely a one year temporary tach until i decide how interior is going to be set up. 
Can you see the hood mounted tach?
Where to find an aftermarket hood mount?
Is the steering mount tach in the way of head light control switch?
What diameter is your column mount?
Would you wish it was larger or smaller?diameter?
My car has three holes in the cluster, left hole has the fuel on top and the three idiot lights, middle hole has speedo, right hole has clock.
Those Dakota Dash systems are nice but, i'm not doing the interior for another year.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

If me, I would do it right and add a factory style hood tach and keep all your gauges as is. Can you see it? If your head doesn't go above the dash, you will not see it. They make them aftermarket. If you do a Google Custom Search in the upper right for hood tach, you will get more info and hood placement. You will have to cut a hole in the hood. 

Column mounted size is up to you as well as placement. I would use a couple hose clamps screwed together which goes around the steering column and clamps the tach on the column. Plenty of examples online and Summit sells steering column tachometers.


----------

